# A-Maze-Tube and Masterbuilt XL Propane



## mmiller (Dec 30, 2012)

I just started using a A-Maze-Tube in my Masterbuilt XL Propane Smoker and it works like a charm. It has been smoking now for about 4 hours and still going strong. I drilled a couple 1/4" holes on the bottom left side of the smoker about 2" from the side and placed the Tube over the holes. It is working fine. For pellet storage,  I ordered a couple 8 qt. plastic food storage containers & lids from ACE MART Restaurant supply.  The 8 qt. container will hold a 5lb bag of pellets with plenty of room to spare. The containers are food grade and with lid they cost $6.16 each. The Masterbuilt XL along with the A-Maze-N-Tube & the plastice storage containers are the best thing since slice bread.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2012)

Any Pics??

It was a total freak that the Tube Smoker worked in a propane upright, like the Masterbuilt XL

I guess I would rather be lucky than good!!!

TJ


----------

